# Yellow Tint to Screen



## Kilroy (Feb 9, 2006)

today when i was booting up my pc it was fine until it came to the login window to pick my username. it then got a yellow tint and now the computer screen displays everything, but its all yellow. its a ATI Radeon 9250, any idea how i can get the yellow to go away?

thanks
dan


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Dan,

If you open up your case and set up a house fan to blow into it, does the yellow tint go away or happen less often? Download ATI Tray Tools from my sig and post the temps it displays. I think it could be overheating.

Also, I would boot up in safe mode and see if it happens. The fact that it does this right before the login screen suggests it might be happening as a result of Windows switching over to the ATI driver. If safe mode has the same result, then it is not a driver issue.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Also have a look at your cable. It should be a vga, look to see no pins have been bent or are missing. This sort of reminds me of RGB or a component cable that isn't firing all the needed colors but Yellow out of all colors is odd.




Kilroy said:


> today when i was booting up my pc it was fine until it came to the login window to pick my username. it then got a yellow tint and now the computer screen displays everything, but its all yellow. its a ATI Radeon 9250, any idea how i can get the yellow to go away?
> 
> thanks
> dan


----------



## Kilroy (Feb 9, 2006)

i downloaded the program you suggested, but it would not install for some reason. i booted the pc in safe mode and it still came up yellow. i need to be home and ill give u the exact error message. but if the problem was caused by heat, wouldnt it be normal when i first turn the computer on? its yellow all the time now

thanks 
dan


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

it takes only a matter of seconds to start a computer up and for heat to build up to temperatures that you don't even want to expose your finger to. I remember in my older tech days I got a AMD early athlon chip, like a 850 or something. It was all installed and I forgot to plug in the cpu fan to the power adapter on the m/b. The board did not have a sensor to detect there was no rpm activity and subsequently the chip was fried 5 seconds later. I remember back then the heatsink was really tiny and i think the fan itself was thicker than the heatsink. Nevertheless, the AMD was toast before the bios could even POST.

Just a heads up about heat and bad or defective cooling. Motherboards nowadays have a safety feature to not allow you to proceed if it doesn't detect a working CPU fan plugged in to the CPU Fan smart fan plug on the board.



Kilroy said:


> i downloaded the program you suggested, but it would not install for some reason. i booted the pc in safe mode and it still came up yellow. i need to be home and ill give u the exact error message. but if the problem was caused by heat, wouldnt it be normal when i first turn the computer on? its yellow all the time now
> 
> thanks
> dan


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

SMZ is correct. And since Safe Mode produced the same result, then it is not a driver issue. 

Do you have the Catalyst Control Center installed? If so, you can monitor temperatures with that. Also, you can see if it is an overheating problem by running the computer with the side panel off and a house fan blowing into it.


----------



## Kilroy (Feb 9, 2006)

yes i do have the catalyst control center installed, what do i have to use to monitor the temp?


----------



## Punktech (Mar 26, 2007)

If the pins are not bent or broke or somewhat damaged your video card is unfortunately retiring. It most likely has been working under excessive heat and now giving up. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Kilroy (Feb 9, 2006)

its an old video card that was taken out of my other pc, i had a feeling that it about had it, the only thing i dont get ist hat i have a new thermaltake tsunami tower with plenty of cooling (or so i thought) is there anything i can do to make sure the new card doesnt overheat as this one might have?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Get one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835117010

Make sure you have a fan at the bottom front of the case as intake as well as at the top rear as exhaust.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

one last hope and probably not possible you could of accidentally done this. but ATI and Nvidia are known for their driver control panels... in the ati panel you have access to the 3 color bars and just say you accidentally dragged them where they weren't supposed to, it may not be looking to pretty but at the same time, consider that safe mode is booting up with the minimal configuration and doesn't even load those settings more than likely... I'm with Matt... time for an upgrade.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yellow tint is normally your monitor cable attachments. Be sure to check them properly and fidget about with them to see if inserted properly. Even still try another cable.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also, try using digital DVI and analog VGA and see if it does it with both.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

smz said:


> Just a heads up about heat and bad or defective cooling. Motherboards nowadays have a safety feature to not allow you to proceed if it doesn't detect a working CPU fan plugged in to the CPU Fan smart fan plug on the board.


Oiye...my old motherboard didn't have that...and it was brand new. Not all new boards have that, just the more expensive ones. With my venture into water cooling, I never needed a fan to be plugged into there, so I left it blank, and I never got any errors or warnings. Would have been a bummer if I had a CPU fan die like that...


----------

